# A genuine date.... Can it happen here?



## jonnydubai (Feb 4, 2009)

How can you find a nice girl to date in Dubai if you are not into the party scene?

Seems impossible...

I read a post in here the described the breakdown of men and women and I could not agree more with the replies. There are tons of guys but split in three groups, young parties, players and liars.

But what about the fourth group, very eligible nice guys with good jobs and genuine personalities. 

I can understand that Dubai is not a "fall in love" city, but I think it can happen. I think that would be very romantic. I also think that many women who are single and genuine get put off by the three groups listed above... put off so much that the may assume that most men are like that. Ehhh, had the same issue back in the states.


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

I would like to get to know you better pm me and we maybe meet up


----------



## jonnydubai (Feb 4, 2009)

I can't see that link due to Dubai internet filtering.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

You can't PM anyway you need to post 5 more times


----------



## jonnydubai (Feb 4, 2009)

macca_24 said:


> You can't PM anyway you need to post 5 more times


Yeah... I kinda figured. Redtape


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

another 2 replies and you'll be fine but are you sure you've picked the right guy to chat up, lol


----------



## jonnydubai (Feb 4, 2009)

macca_24 said:


> another 2 replies and you'll be fine but are you sure you've picked the right guy to chat up, lol


HAHA!! I know, what's that all about? I don't have marble flooring. 

As I said, same story in the states. lol.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow you need a lot of encouragement just one more and make sure you check out the social calendar for this weekend hope to see you Thursday night


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

sorry about that johnny couldnt resit it like a red rag to a bull that one suprised andy didnt pick up on it


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

irishxpat said:


> sorry about that johnny couldnt resit it like a red rag to a bull that one suprised andy didnt pick up on it


Oh my did we frighten him him off or me I should say I was affraid I was going to offend you I should have known better, no sense no feeling, just joking it contagious. But he never made post no. 5 like he thought 2 guys were going to jump on him as soon as he did


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't know about finding a nice girl to date and fall in love with. But one of the best ways to get out and about in Dubai and meet great people is the forum socials. 
(disclaimer; obviously I am a bit biased ;-) 
Not all of it is about just going out and drinking. There is a pretty big group of diverse people who just want to chill and get to know other people in the same situation and them. So feel free to join us, you never know what or who you might find  
There have been a couple of romances that have come out the forum socials.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

jonnydubai said:


> How can you find a nice girl to date in Dubai if you are not into the party scene?
> 
> Seems impossible...
> 
> ...


I understand your concerns, but you can meet good people here and go on to have happy lives.  I know a lot of couples who met out here and have gone on to get married. These are good people, not the shallow fools of whom we have far too many these days, sadly.

-


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm so embarrassed I am a female, after all, married, mother. I was just trying to help


----------



## jonnydubai (Feb 4, 2009)

macca_24 said:


> Oh my did we frighten him him off or me I should say I was affraid I was going to offend you I should have known better, no sense no feeling, just joking it contagious. But he never made post no. 5 like he thought 2 guys were going to jump on him as soon as he did


No one has frightened me off. By the time I get home from Abu Dhabi I am tired as can be. 

Someone has to help me figure out how to get on these social forums for dubai.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, I met a guy in Dubai and moved in with him for over a year. Then we came to Istanbul and got married the day after christmas. So it is possible to meet one or two keepers in Dubai.


----------



## jonnydubai (Feb 4, 2009)

DesertStranded said:


> Well, I met a guy in Dubai and moved in with him for over a year. Then we came to Istanbul and got married the day after christmas. So it is possible to meet one or two keepers in Dubai.



So there is hope? Good.


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

jonnydubai said:


> So there is hope? Good.


Well u can't assume or put all girls in same category. Dubai has mosre marriage material than RLD of Amsterdam. It's just you have to look at right places. If u r less outgoing then ur chances decrease. I personally have met great women in salsa, socials, parties, volunteer, exhibition and grocery - yeah ppl say it's rude to talk to a woman in store but that's the way I am .


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

jonnydubai said:


> No one has frightened me off. By the time I get home from Abu Dhabi I am tired as can be.
> 
> Someone has to help me figure out how to get on these social forums for dubai.


All you gotta do is show up, it might help if you PM someone your number first though so that we can tell you where excatly we are when we're out. But otherwise then that it's pretty easy. We usually get together every weekend, and post the info on the forum that week. So just let us know.


----------

